# California engine swap question



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I was looking to rebuild my ga16de for a turbo kit, then as I was evaluating costs and results from the npm, I had to question whether it was worth it, so then I started thinking, dangerous, I decided I would like to swap in a sr20det, but the question comes down to this, difficulty, smogability, and cost. If anyone can help me at all, I would greatly appreciate it, and also any recommendations are welcomed, and greatly appreciated


 Thanks for the help


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I almost forgot, I am patient, so if you can let me know what exactly I'll need to get it done right, I'd rather wait and get it done right, than to get in a hurry and screw everything up, or if I'd be better with a rebuilt sr20de, please help

thanks again


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

As far as California smog - anything you do, and I mean anything at all, to your engine is illegal unless you have CAB certification for it - and almost nothing in the SE-R universe has CARB certification. So from the viewpoint of CA smog stuff, an SR20DET is completely illegal.

However, having said that, a stock DET will still pass smog out the tailpipe if it's tuned right, so just do what ever other modded SE-R owner does in CA - find a smog shop that will look the other way for the visual inspection as long as it passes smog out the tailpipe.

As far as telling you exactly what you need to do it right - sorry, but until somebody comes up with some sort of SR20DET swap manifesto there's just too much stuff to go over. Generally speaking, swapping a DET into an SE-R is pretty easy. Swapping one into any other model of Sentra is quite a bit harder, but you can do it.

I suggest looking through the forums here, the SR20DEforums, and SE-R.net and on the SE-R mailing list archives for a lot of discussion about this particular swap.


----------

